# Crab pots



## Jimmybro (Jul 17, 2012)

Me and a mate have just got 2 of the rectangle crab pots tried them out yesterday at TIngalpa creek. I got a small male but my mate did well getting a legal mud crab.
It was all pretty comical trying to get out with 2 crab pots attempting to balance them behind us with the pots falling off and ropes and floats everywhere and getting stuck in the rudder. It got us both thinking how do you get out with crab pots with my mate talking of building a frame. 
Does anybody have any tips? Is it too ambitious to take out 2 pots? 
Any advice appreciated


----------



## Yakkamat (Nov 13, 2012)

Would really love to see some footage of this :lol: . How do you handle a muddy in the restricted space of a kayak. It's bad enough with a fish spiking your legs.


----------



## Jimmybro (Jul 17, 2012)

Glad there is no footage! I managed to tip my undersized out easily. My mate pedalled to the boat ramp whilst holding pot with big crab in over side of yak at arms length. That did look funny. Fortunately not many people around to see the comedy of errors!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I used to bait up on shore then collapse the pots to stack and paddle out.
To get the cras out while in the yak I had a keeper net and would just shake them out into the keeper net and tie it off to the side of the yak while moving between pots.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hardest part of crab handling on a kayak is getting your hands on it. Once you have it safely in your hand it''s a relatively easy job to get it into a hessian bag for storage in the rear well.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

These make it easier in the yak. No problems carrying 3. Safe release of crabs into a bucket is easy.
http://crabbingnets.com/








An old chat about it all here
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=19865&p=214129&hilit=gus+veness#p214129


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Hardest part of crab handling on a kayak is getting your hands on it. Once you have it safely in your hand it''s a relatively easy job to get it into a hessian bag for storage in the rear well.


Sorry, this doesn't address your crab pot transport issue.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Tonystott said:


> paulo said:
> 
> 
> > These make it easier in the yak. No problems carrying 3. Safe release of crabs into a bucket is easy.
> ...


No sorry. I bought mine 5 years ago. Mo's did stock them. Not sure about now. I would ring the number on the website. Emails get lost.
Try a pm to Baptism. He knows someone in china. viewtopic.php?t=56563


----------



## proctor (Feb 6, 2011)

i think it was this forum where a bloke made a platform out of pvc pipe to transport crab pots. try the diy section and also kfdu aswell


----------



## g60troll (Sep 12, 2013)

I regularly take 4 pots out on my yak. Although my new yak may not be as suitable. I just pulled my yak catch bag off and stack them on the front over my legs. Getting them out is a diff story. I head for shore before I free them lol unless they are sandies then I just grab them n put them in my yak bag


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

the rectangle ones i just strap to the foredeck via shock cord ( i have a SIK and it is a barge so deck space isn't an issue) the round ones when and if i use them get strapped 
to the rear deck

Failing that get 1.5 metres of 100mm pvc, 4 100mm - 25mm tee joints, 4 100mm end caps, 2 25mm elbows, 1 metre of 25mm pvc and make a towable frame


----------



## Jimmybro (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips. Like the sound of collapsing the pots and strapping them on maybe at the front of the yak. I could see myself ending up in the drink if struggling too much to get them off the back of the yak.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I used to take 4 of the large, heavy duty circular pots out on my Revo.
I'd stack them on the back deck and bungy them down. Take one off at a time, bait it and drop it in.
If a crab looked legal, I'd dump the crabs into a rectangular bucket. From there, it's not too hard to sort them out, undersized / Jennies straight over the side, measure the buck and if legal, into a bucket under the front hatch of the Revo.
If a pot had more than 4 or 5 crabs in it and at least one looked legal, there was two options. One was to empty undersized crabs straight into the water. Often some of the crabs would tangle up so not as hard as it sounds. Otherwise, pull into a bank, get covered in mud and sort them out there.
To pack up, I'd empty the baits and stack them back on the rear deck.
I also used to use my SIK at times although usually I'd set the pots out with my boat if I was going to do that.
Then I'd have a rectangular bucket between my legs and empty the crabs into that. Legal males would be tied up and go behind the seat.


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi guys. Sorry I dont have much time to check back often.

Yes I do have some of those collapsible crab pots.
I have the newest version as well which is the 960 range.

Ive used these recently during the `xmas mud crabs` with a bunch of akffers.

They are easy to setup, handle and getting crabs out with the built in opening at the bottom lets me put them straight unto a bucket.
I'll upload some pictures during the week.

The other guys were using conventional round pots and had to spend a decent amount of time setting up.
Also a battleship (AI) was used to carry the conventional pots.

Give me a call soon if you want some as im in the middle of moving to victoria. I'll have to set them aside if you want some. 
















Cheers,
Adrian
0411686255


----------



## beanneil (Aug 8, 2012)

any pics of the pvc floating deck ? That would be good. Thanks


----------



## symo007 (Dec 2, 2013)

Saw an ad for these guys in the latest bushnbeach magazine, haven't checked them out yet but their website has a lot of options and some kayak specific pots. I like the idea of the crab tongs.

www.crabngear.com.au


----------

